
Finger-Pointing, Emails, Deleted Tweets, Rage. AngelGate Is Far From Over - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/23/angelgate/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
statictype
What kind of self-respecting conspiracy that aims to subvert the startup world
with collusion among major players discuss their doings over twitter? Someone
please buy these guys a copy of Cryptonomicon.

~~~
ovi256
A copy of the Penal Code (or whatever the US equivalent is, you know the big
book of laws and especially _punishments_ ) is supposedly a much better
motivation. Not that I would know.

------
mattmaroon
A Silicon Valley angel conspiracy without Ron Conway isn't really much of a
conspiracy.

------
junkbit
The opening panel at Techcrunch Disrupt on Monday 27th is going to be a must
see:

9:40-10:10 Super Angels To Super VCs: The Changing Face Of Venture Capital:
Ron Conway (SV Angel), Chris Sacca (Lowercase Capital), Dave McClure (500
Startups), Roelof Botha (Sequoia), Chris Dixon (Founder Collective)

<http://disrupt.techcrunch.com/2010-sf/agenda/>

------
X-Istence
Could someone give me the TL,DR; for all of this AngelGate business? I've been
trying to find good information on what is going on and what has happened so
far but I am finding it hard to listen to the signal through all of the noise.

~~~
jeromec
TL;DR: Michael Arrington of TechCrunch is tipped off a bunch of top Angels are
meeting in a bar, but he isn't welcome. He drops by since he knows them, but
is met with guilty silence. Upon digging he is told the Angels are meeting to
(illegally?) resolve complaints like the growing power of YC, and restraining
new Angels/deal competition. Dave McClure is the first Angel to publicly
counter Arrington writing that he is off base.

~~~
X-Istence
Okay, so everything I found was the whole story.

From the flinging of poop in various directions I take it that Arrington's
story may have had some truth to it after all.

~~~
alnayyir
Seems like there's at least been some meetings, but I can't help but drench
anything Arrington "digs" up with some hoisin sauce.

I wouldn't extrapolate the subjects of the meetings without some hard facts.

Ones that didn't come from TC or people who stand to benefit from
"SuperAngels" getting embarrassed/investigated.

------
cubicle67
I read that as "Tweets of Rage" which I thought summed up the whole impotent
fury of the internet beautifully. Make a good band name though

~~~
chronomex
If I could upvote you more than once I would. Thank you. The mention of
"deleted tweets" in the article title made me laugh outright.

------
aresant
The silence from Calacanis on this subject is deafening.

EDIT - Per 146's comment below Calacanis already comments & denies. Better
educating myself on Twitter search now.

~~~
zaidf
If he had anything to do with it, it'd be the ultimate FAIL for someone who
has always claimed to be looking out for that struggling entrepreneur.

Hopefully he's clean.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I'm not important enough to be invited to collaborate on collusion. :-)

Also, these reports were probably all wildly exaggerated or blatantly
fabricated by Mike Arrington--which is his best reporting technique!

------
lachyg
I've gotta say, that tweet does look scripted. You think he'd be a bit careful
about that sort of info.

~~~
atomical
People said that about the iPhone leak over at Gizmodo. A brilliant piece of
PR for Apple they said. Then the police got involved...

~~~
lachyg
I don't think the whole thing is 'planned' / scripted, I was referring to just
that tweet.

~~~
atomical
I was referring to just that tweet. It doesn't benefit him in the least and
makes him look like a fidiot.

~~~
lachyg
After reading the email, I'm inclined to believe you, sorry about that!

------
edw519
If this keeps up much longer, Hacker News will be banned at Valleywag.

------
jacquesm
For a story with so little actual substance this one is definitely creating a
lot of waves.

When someone comes out with a transcript of what was said at the dinner I
think we can move to the next phase, until then there is not much more that
can either be said or done.

I'm sure that TC will try to keep this (successfully) on the front burner as
much as they can but as far as I can see no new newsworthy facts have come out
about what this dinner was actually about or who all of the remaining
attendants were.

Dave McClure is now berated more for his writing style than for what he
actually said, Ron Conway gets involved, it's a true photo opportunity for
everybody and their dog to stick their oar in.

Reputations are to be made or broken, but over what, actually?

------
moxiemk1
This seriously doesn't need to be called Angel Gate. It took place in it's own
venue - the "Bin38 Scandal" is far more appropriate (and sort of brings into
perspective how ridiculous the real Watergate scandal's name is)

------
duck
Who in the world thinks that deleting a tweet (or blog post, comment, email,
vm, memo, letter, etc.) is going to make it disappear? Through out history
seemly smart people continue to do this...

~~~
bertil
Deleting twits works most of the time; you just don't notice it… I do it all
the time for typos, or playing with time zones.

------
points
who cares? Why are you all upvoting this stuff? This is just eyeballs to
techcrunch.

------
TotlolRon
RT: At some point in time a big earthquake will level the bay area. That's a
given certainty. It might happen just because of tectonic stuff, or, maybe, it
will happen because this place has lost all honor. And god is watching. Maybe.
Maybe Not.

(down voting open)

~~~
patrickaljord
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

> Please don't bait other users by inviting them to downmod you.

~~~
TotlolRon
Fair enough. If you can't down vote for the content down vote for the
guidelines violation.

------
aberkowitz
I don't understand why TechCrunch tries to emulate a tabloid when they do a
lot better as a news site.

~~~
dschobel
It's hard to fault him when the facts of the story are so sensational.

~~~
jacquesm
Facts? A bunch of guys met for dinner and one of the regulars was not invited.
That's about all the 'facts' that there are so far, the rest is just so much
hot air.

If there is a 'smoking gun' then I'm not aware of it, for all we know they
discussed golf and fishing.

~~~
dschobel
Rather than hot air, what we see is quite a bit of circumstantial evidence and
some strong allegations from 3rd parties about what was going on at these
meetings.

Is it anything conclusive yet? Of course not, but it would be foolish to write
this story off as "hot air" at this point.

